# Someone has advice for young cyclist racer?



## williamdenys (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi im a 15yr old bike racer from belgium.. like everyone i want to get the best out of my performances.. so far so good. This year i was 1st year u17 so now i will be 2nd year u 17 and i wanna perform.. someone has tips on what to do and what not to do? Guess i’m already on a good level. Shoot some tips


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## williamdenys (Nov 19, 2018)

williamdenys said:


> Hi im a 15yr old bike racer from belgium.. like everyone i want to get the best out of my performances.. so far so good. This year i was 1st year u17 so now i will be 2nd year u 17 and i wanna perform.. someone has tips on what to do and what not to do? Guess i’m already on a good level. Shoot some tips
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

https://roadcyclinguk.com/how-to/fi...spiring-young-riders.html#qoEYBYhWPGr4Cx4H.97

start here. Good luck.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Belgium is a cycling-crazy nation, and you want advice from a predominantly American forum?!

Don't listen to us; listen to your countrymen. How else did Belgium produce such great cyclists?!


----------



## williamdenys (Nov 19, 2018)

Peter P. said:


> Belgium is a cycling-crazy nation, and you want advice from a predominantly American forum?!
> 
> Don't listen to us; listen to your countrymen. How else did Belgium produce such great cyclists?!


Yes... but hard to find people with good meanings and knowledge


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

williamdenys said:


> Yes... but hard to find people with good meanings and knowledge


Very well. Then may I recommend some of the excellent, comprehensive books on cycling training. My tip is to collect these books, and many others, keep them as reference material.

"The Cyclist's Training Bible" by Joe Friel

"Base Building for Cyclists" by Thomas Chapple


----------

